# FITA 1350 Recurve Men Shooters List



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As 1400 is not so possible for Recurve Men, I have started on my club forum a list of the 1350 FITA STAR shooters. Pls help to keep it updated.
As for the 1400 list, results from FITA Stars tournaments, only, please. 

----> Recurve Men

OH Kyo Moon....................KOR..........1379
JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
LEE Chang Hwan................KOR..........1369
IM Dong Hyun....................KOR..........1366
PARK Kyung Mo.................KOR...........1365
ELLISON Brady..................USA...........1364
VAN ALTEN Wietse.............NED...........1358
IM Ji Wan..........................KOR...........1358
KIM Yeon Chul...................KOR...........1356
CHOI Young Kwan..............KOR..........1353
FRANGILLI Michele ............ITA............1353
NESPOLI Mauro.................ITA.............1353
MC KINNEY Rick................USA............1352
CHUNG Jae Hun.................KOR...........1352
TERRY Simon....................GBR............1351
ESHEEV Vladimir...............RUS.............1350
RIVOLTA Alessandro..........ITA.............1350
TSYREMPILOV Balzhinima...RUS...........1350

-----> Total: 18

KOR ...9
ITA.....3
RUS....2
USA....2
NED....1
GBR....1


----------



## Miika (Jun 29, 2003)

I have results from the 2007 Korean Championships, don't know if it is a Star.

1	임동현	1376


2	박경모	1370


3	장승훈	1362

4	장용호	1362

5	고두솔	1356

6	이창환	1355

7	정재헌	1355

8	장진호	1353

9	최원종	1353

10	이종영	1351

Names are in the original format  I'm pretty sure IM Dong Hyun is the nr. 1...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Usually, Korean championships are not FITA star...


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Here are the names translated from Miika's list.

1. Im Dong-Hyun 1376

2. Park Kyung-Mo 1370

3. Jang Seung-Hoon 1362

4. Jang Yong-Ho 1362

5. Go Do-Sol 1356

6. Lee Chang-Hwan 1355

7. Chung Jae-Hun 1355

8. Jang Jin-Ho 1353

9. Chae Won-Jong 1353

10. Lee Chong-Young 1351


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Butch Johnson has shot 1350 at US Nationals IIRC


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Jim C said:


> Butch Johnson has shot 1350 at US Nationals IIRC


Was him still Senior at that time? Master world record is 1341..


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> Usually, Korean championships are not FITA star...


Still, how many countries have 10 people above 1350? Star FITA or not.
To me, all that means is that they did not register the event with FITA and paid their fee.

As far as the US, look not long ago we had only fee people who shot over 1300 (recurve)
Now we have a lot more over 1300 and a one more over 1350.

Looks like our glass is half full


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Checking FITA web site, I have found plenty of Korean FITA Stars and Double FITA Stars, including 41th national tournament in March 2007, so that one was a FITA Star...


The updated list is as follow:


----> Recurve Men

OH Kyo Moon....................KOR..........1379
JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
IM Dong Hyun....................KOR..........1376
PARK Kyung Mo.................KOR...........1370
LEE Chang Hwan................KOR..........1369
ELLISON Brady..................USA...........1364
JANG Seung-Hoon..............KOR...........1362
VAN ALTEN Wietse.............NED...........1358
IM Ji Wan..........................KOR...........1358
GO Do-Sol.........................KOR...........1356
KIM Yeon Chul...................KOR...........1356
CHUNG Jae-Hun.................KOR.......... 1355
CHOI Young Kwan..............KOR............1353
JANG Jin-Ho......................KOR........... 1353
CHAE Won-Jong................KOR............ 1353
FRANGILLI Michele ............ITA.............1353
NESPOLI Mauro.................ITA.............1353
MC KINNEY Rick................USA............1352
CHUNG Jae Hun.................KOR...........1352
LEE Chong-Young..............KOR............1351 
TERRY Simon....................GBR............1351
ESHEEV Vladimir...............RUS.............1350
RIVOLTA Alessandro..........ITA.............1350
TSYREMPILOV Balzhinima...RUS............1350
JOHNSON Buch.................USA............1350

-----> Total: 25

KOR ...15
USA....3
ITA.....3
RUS....2
NED....1
GBR....1 


If we include non Fita star tournaments, the list expands a lot and the 1400 list will expand as well, but there is no way to check if touramets have been shot under FITA rules. For instance, Italian record is 1358 by Michele, but it was not shot in a Fita star tournament. And he shot a 1364 and a 1363 as well in National team selection tounaments, that were not (at that time, nowdays is changed) recognized for National records. Nespoli has a 1356 also, but again not in a FITA star, and same happens for others in many countries.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Butch Johnson 1353 at 2001 USA nationals wich is usually a FITA star event.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

----> Recurve Men

OH Kyo Moon....................KOR..........1379
JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
IM Dong Hyun....................KOR..........1376
PARK Kyung Mo.................KOR...........1370
LEE Chang Hwan................KOR..........1369
ELLISON Brady..................USA...........1364
JANG Seung-Hoon..............KOR...........1362
VAN ALTEN Wietse.............NED...........1358
IM Ji Wan..........................KOR...........1358
GO Do-Sol.........................KOR...........1356
KIM Yeon Chul...................KOR...........1356
CHUNG Jae-Hun.................KOR.......... 1355
CHOI Young Kwan..............KOR............1353
JANG Jin-Ho......................KOR........... 1353
CHAE Won-Jong................KOR............ 1353
FRANGILLI Michele ............ITA.............1353
NESPOLI Mauro.................ITA.............1353
JOHNSON Buch.................USA............1353
MC KINNEY Rick................USA............1352
CHUNG Jae Hun.................KOR...........1352
LEE Chong-Young..............KOR............1351 
TERRY Simon....................GBR............1351
ESHEEV Vladimir...............RUS.............1350
RIVOLTA Alessandro..........ITA.............1350
TSYREMPILOV Balzhinima...RUS............1350


-----> Total: 25

KOR ...15
USA....3
ITA.....3
RUS....2
NED....1
GBR....1


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> ----> Recurve Men
> 
> OH Kyo Moon....................KOR..........1379
> JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
> ...


Is not the same person?

Also OH Jin Hyek 1353 in Antalya this week


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

One thing to be drawn from this vs the 1400 list. Adding fingers/recurve and 90m to the task does raise the difficulty factor. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Is there an equivalent list that could be made for barebow? Is barebow competed in FITA star tournaments? Can anyone give this a try?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Same CHUNG Jae Hun (Silver medallist in Barcelona 1992, Indoor World champion 1999, Target World Champion 2005, 2 times winner in Nimes)
So, the revised list is: 

----> Recurve Men

OH Kyo Moon....................KOR..........1379
JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
IM Dong Hyun....................KOR..........1376
PARK Kyung Mo.................KOR...........1370
LEE Chang Hwan................KOR..........1369
ELLISON Brady..................USA...........1364
JANG Seung-Hoon..............KOR...........1362
VAN ALTEN Wietse.............NED...........1358
IM Ji Wan..........................KOR...........1358
GO Do-Sol.........................KOR...........1356
KIM Yeon Chul...................KOR...........1356
CHUNG Jae-Hun.................KOR.......... 1355
CHOI Young Kwan..............KOR............1353
JANG Jin-Ho......................KOR........... 1353
CHAE Won-Jong................KOR............ 1353
FRANGILLI Michele ............ITA.............1353
NESPOLI Mauro.................ITA.............1353
JOHNSON Buch.................USA............1353
OH Jin Hyek......................KOR............1353
MC KINNEY Rick................USA............1352
LEE Chong-Young..............KOR............1351 
TERRY Simon....................GBR............1351
ESHEEV Vladimir...............RUS.............1350
RIVOLTA Alessandro..........ITA.............1350
TSYREMPILOV Balzhinima...RUS............1350


-----> Total: 25

KOR ...15
USA....3
ITA.....3
RUS....2
NED....1
GBR....1


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Is there an equivalent list that could be made for barebow? Is barebow competed in FITA star tournaments? Can anyone give this a try?


Nope


----------



## AvalonPlusGuy (Aug 6, 2008)

*1997 not 1999*



> Same CHUNG Jae Hun (Silver medallist in Barcelona 1992, Indoor World champion 1999


Magnus was indoor champ in 1995 (Birmingham) and 1999 (Havana). Chung Jae Hun was champ in 1997 (Istanbul) and took bronze in 1999.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Should we start a new thread for the women.
Denise Parker shot a 1361 in 1993 at a world championship.
We can then compare them to the men.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

The number of ladies over 1350 is very impresive and I think it would be a lot work to put all of them in one list.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

So Vittorio, where did you get your list for the men?

I am sure someone at FITA has the list somewhere.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Is there an equivalent list that could be made for barebow?


Hank, here is the list of 1350 fita barebow shooters:










John. 

Seriously, what level were you thinking of for barebow achievement? 1200?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey John, isn't that the same list as the one of the 1300 barebow recurve shooters? (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Hey John, isn't that the same list as the one of the 1300 barebow recurve shooters? (smiley face goes here)
> 
> Dave


LOL might as well throw in 1250

BTW I believe FITA only recognizes BB for Field.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Keep going. I looked up the NAA records for a barebow FITA round:

Mark Applegate 1138 (90,70,50,30)
Rebecca Nelson-Harris 1140 (70,60,50,30)


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Oops, I gave the National Target Championship records. The Star FITA records are:

Mark Applegate 1129
Rebecca Nelson-Harris 1144


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So Hank, it looks like a list of 1100 barebow FITA shooters may be in order as well. Gotta be a few of those "across the pond", 'eh?

John.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Steven Cornell said:


> So Vittorio, where did you get your list for the men?
> 
> I am sure someone at FITA has the list somewhere.


The starting list is made by World Championships, World and European records, Italian historycal data and other old and recent infos. 
FITA has a very limited list on their web site. It seems they never recorded the 1350 FITA stars they have distributed in years. 

As far as women are concerned, as someone already said, the 1350 is probably too low as a reference, and it should include a countless number of Korean ladies. But, if someone want to face the task, pls open a new topic about it. 

Bare Bow is not recognized in FITA round, so there are no results around that can be listed properly.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i realize this might be asking for too much but would anyone know the risers and limbs used by these 1350 shooters at the time they made those scores??.....just hoping.......


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't know that information. However I do have an excel file with 90% of the equipment used in the Olympics this past year. If you want it send me a pm and I'll send it to you.


----------



## clement (Feb 5, 2009)

TheShadowEnigma said:


> I don't know that information. However I do have an excel file with 90% of the equipment used in the Olympics this past year. If you want it send me a pm and I'll send it to you.


I sent a PM...
Thanks


----------



## tylerbenner (May 29, 2009)

I have heard that David Barnes shot a 1362 somewhere... I am not sure if it was a Star FITA? Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

tylerbenner said:


> I have heard that David Barnes shot a 1362 somewhere... I am not sure if it was a Star FITA? Can anyone else confirm this?


I recall that as well. I also recall the late Jackson Fear shooting a real high score in Korea-at the time it was the highest non-Korean fita around.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

tylerbenner said:


> I have heard that David Barnes shot a 1362 somewhere... I am not sure if it was a Star FITA? Can anyone else confirm this?


No, It wasn¡t.

Either counts for Australian records.


----------



## James Park (Jan 4, 2003)

I understand David's score was 1366.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

----> Recurve Men

OH Kyo Moon.....................KOR..........1379
JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
IM Dong Hyun....................KOR..........1376
PARK Kyung Mo...................KOR..........1370
LEE Chang Hwan..................KOR..........1369
ELLISON Brady...................USA..........1364
JANG Seung-Hoon.................KOR..........1362
VAN ALTEN Wietse................NED..........1358
IM Ji Wan.......................KOR..........1358
GO Do-Sol.......................KOR..........1356
KIM Yeon Chul...................KOR..........1356
CHUNG Jae-Hun...................KOR..........1355
CHOI Young Kwan.................KOR..........1353
JANG Jin-Ho.....................KOR..........1353
CHAE Won-Jong...................KOR..........1353
FRANGILLI Michele ..............ITA..........1353
NESPOLI Mauro...................ITA..........1353
JOHNSON Buch....................USA..........1353
OH Jin Hyek.....................KOR..........1353
MC KINNEY Rick..................USA..........1352
LEE Chong-Young.................KOR..........1351 
TERRY Simon.....................GBR..........1351
ESHEEV Vladimir.................RUS..........1350
RIVOLTA Alessandro..............ITA..........1350
TSYREMPILOV Balzhinima..........RUS..........1350
*GIROULLE Romain.................FRA..........1350*

-----> Total: 26

KOR ..15
USA....3
ITA....3
RUS....2
NED....1
GBR....1
FRA....1 

Today in Boe' - France, during trials for the France World Championship Team.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

> Hank, here is the list of 1350 fita barebow shooters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hit the 90 meter target a few times with a bare bow, but I was aiming at the 60 meter target in the adjacent lane at the time. 

TAO


----------



## peran119 (Aug 27, 2008)

----> Recurve Men

*OH Jin Hyek.....................KOR..........1386 (!)*
OH Kyo Moon.....................KOR..........1379
JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
IM Dong Hyun....................KOR..........1376
*LEE Chang Hwan..................KOR..........1371*
PARK Kyung Mo...................KOR..........1370
*GIROULLE Romain.................FRA..........1365*
ELLISON Brady...................USA..........1364
JANG Seung-Hoon.................KOR..........1362
VAN ALTEN Wietse................NED..........1358
IM Ji Wan.......................KOR..........1358
GO Do-Sol.......................KOR..........1356
KIM Yeon Chul...................KOR..........1356
CHUNG Jae-Hun...................KOR..........1355
*KUO Cheng Wei...................TPE..........1355*
CHOI Young Kwan.................KOR..........1353
JANG Jin-Ho.....................KOR..........1353
CHAE Won-Jong...................KOR..........1353
FRANGILLI Michele ..............ITA..........1353
NESPOLI Mauro...................ITA..........1353
JOHNSON Buch....................USA..........1353
MC KINNEY Rick..................USA..........1352
LEE Chong-Young.................KOR..........1351
TERRY Simon.....................GBR..........1351
ESHEEV Vladimir.................RUS..........1350
RIVOLTA Alessandro..............ITA..........1350
TSYREMPILOV Balzhinima..........RUS..........1350


-----> Total: 27

KOR ..15
USA....3
ITA....3
RUS....2
NED....1
GBR....1
FRA....1
TPE....1


The World Archery Championships 2009 in Ulsan, Korea


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

now if only someone could add what risers , limbs model and wt, and arrows were used......


----------



## peran119 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just go ahead


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

1386 woot never thought i would see that... Moon needs to end his retirement!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

jmvargas said:


> now if only someone could add what risers , limbs model and wt, and arrows were used......


dude it dosnt really matter.. any tuned bow will shoot perfect scores in a hooter-shooter. all used X-10s for the later scores. most people pulling around 46ish, that does mean some more and some less.
chris


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> dude it dosnt really matter.. any tuned bow will shoot perfect scores in a hooter-shooter. all used X-10s for the later scores. most people pulling around 46ish, that does mean some more and some less.
> chris


...chris...i knew that too...i was just hoping for a similar list like what they did for the 1400 shooters(all compounders except for the lone woman recurver with 1405-park sung hyun)...


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

jmvargas said:


> ...chris...i knew that too...i was just hoping for a similar list like what they did for the 1400 shooters(all compounders except for the lone woman recurver with 1405-park sung hyun)...


ahh ok my bad lol. most pf the koreans are probably shootin a masters or an ultra agulla is my guess


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

based on the pics i saw in korea many of them were also using innos and win&win and the new world record holder used a hoyt(gmx?) riser.....


----------



## Harrison Ooi (Mar 14, 2009)

Simon Terry now 1360.


----------



## Arrowinten (Apr 9, 2009)

KIM Woo Jin.....................KOR..........1387 (WR Asian Games 2010)
OH Jin Hyek .....................KOR..........1386
OH Kyo Moon....................KOR..........1379
JANG Jong Ho ...................KOR..........1378
IM Dong Hyun....................KOR..........1376
LEE Chang Hwan................KOR..........1371
PARK Kyung Mo..................KOR..........1370
GIROULLE Romain................FRA..........1365
ELLISON Brady...................USA..........1364
JANG Seung-Hoon...............KOR..........1362
VAN ALTEN Wiets................NED..........1358
IM Ji Wan..........................KOR..........1358
GO Do-Sol.........................KOR..........1356
KIM Yeon Chul....................KOR..........1356
CHUNG Jae-Hun..................KOR..........1355
KUO Cheng Wei..................TPE..........1355
CHOI Young Kwan...............KOR..........1353
JANG Jin-Ho.......................KOR..........1353
CHAE Won-Jong..................KOR..........1353
FRANGILLI Michele ..............ITA..........1353
NESPOLI Mauro...................ITA..........1353
JOHNSON Buch...................USA..........1353
MC KINNEY Rick..................USA..........1352
LEE Chong-Young................KOR..........1351
TERRY Simon......................GBR..........1351
ESHEEV Vladimir..................RUS..........1350
RIVOLTA Alessandro.............ITA..........1350
TSYREMPILOV Balzhinima......RUS..........1350


-----> Total: 28

KOR ..16
USA....3
ITA....3
RUS....2
NED....1
GBR....1
FRA....1
TPE....1


----------



## Arrowinten (Apr 9, 2009)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> dude it dosnt really matter.. any tuned bow will shoot perfect scores in a hooter-shooter. all used X-10s for the later scores. most people pulling around 46ish, that does mean some more and some less.
> chris


I'm not sure what a "hooter-shooter" is, but to be more exact we should say: any tuned bow will shoot perfect scores in a shooting machine. Unfortunately, people are not shooting machines, so the records and all the big scores are shot by a perfect combination of equipment and a human being, at a given time. This is true not only for archery, but for every sport that uses more or less complex equipment: car racing, tennis, snooker, yachting, skiing etc.

I will give you 2 examples from tennis, which is a sport I know well: Boris Becker used to play with the same racquet model for most fo his proffesional career. The same goes for Pete Sampras (even though the wires used to break very often), and I am sure for many other players too. Why do you think they did that? I think it's because they trusted it, because it was the best fit for their style of play, because the feel and the feed-back from that racquet was clear and understandable to them etc. The same is for archery, although the technology evolution in our sport is much more rapid and with bigger influence on results.

Let's take for example Kim Woo Jin, the actual FITA record holder, with 1387 points. He used Samick Masters riser, MK Vera limbs and Easton X10 shafts. Do you think he would have been able to shoot this score with any other perfectly tuned bow? If we give him 10 top of the line bows from different manufacturers and ask him to shoot...do you think that with all those bows he will shoot over 1370 points? I am sure that he would not; with some of those bows he won't even be able to shoot 1350, because they wouldn't fit his shooting form/style. Bows are very different from one another and there are things which can't be changed by tuning: ex. balance and reaction of the riser, compatibility of the limbs etc.

My opinion is that every top archer has some preffered bows, because those bows fit their shooting form. Also, top results can be achieved only by a perfect combination of bow and archer. On the market we all can find bows that can outshoot any archer, but there are good bows and faulty bows and there are many bows which will never shoot a record score; some bows are easier to tune, some are more difficult, some are more forgiving other are less; some risers and limbs heve limited precision even with the best possible tune...and so on. This is why I believe that a record of [archer - best result - equipment] is relevant.


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

> there are many bows which will never shoot a record score


Do you mean cheap beginner bows? Or ones that are sold as high end bows? I seem to recall a long time ago reading of a very high score by M. Frangilli with a beginner wood bow.

Personally I think a very good archer can shoot well with any bow that has no loose parts and is tuned.


----------



## Arrowinten (Apr 9, 2009)

First off all, I wasn't talking about any high score. This thread is about personal records over 1350 points in FITA Star competitions and world records. I hope you agree that a personal record of a top archer or a world record is not the same thing with a high record shot anywhere around the world.

I am sure that Michele Frangilli can shoot high scores with many bows; the same goes for all top archers. But you did't see Mr. Frangilli come with that beginner bow to a FITA Star Competition, did you? Why? Because he prefers competing with a bow that is reliable, acurate and gives him confidence. Also, you can be sure that he chooses his competition bow very carefully, from a wide range of high end bows. From this wide range of high end bows, a preffered bow combination emerges...and with this combination he has the most chances of shooting a new personal best or world record.

I hope you have the possibility of trying for a few days some of the high end bows existing in the market. You will see huge differences between them...and in the end you will be able to chose one which allows you to shoot your best scores.

But I think we are stealing the thread here. This thread was about scores and not about bows


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Has anyone go an updated list for the Men's Recurve?


----------



## vsaluki (Feb 28, 2011)

This result from Porec says that KIM Woojin shot a 1387 on 20 Nov 2010 in Cuangzhou China. Look at the top of the page, right under where it says "RESULTS".

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2011/11_AWC_Porec/IQRRM.pdf


----------



## vsaluki (Feb 28, 2011)

"The same is for archery, although the technology evolution in our sport is much more rapid and with bigger influence on results."

The PARK Sung-Hyun record is from 2004. All archers are going to shoot scores around some (for them) mean. If you get enough samples from enough archers that have a high mean to begin with, random variation is going to produce a few extremely high scores. The world record could have been shot by 5 to 10 different people for both men and women. But the big sigma happened to bless only one.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Ellison's score should be changed to 1368 , but no other variations to the list, in my knowledge. 
1350 recurve still remains a more difficult score to reach compred to 1400 Compound, also considering the much larger number of archers ishooting recuve.


----------



## dbjac (Jan 3, 2006)

Jay Lyon just shot 1350 in Torino, first Canadian 1350.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Some great scores shot at the world championships!!!

Jayanta Talukdar - 1354
Larry Godfrey - 1352
Jason Lyon - 1350

I think those are 3 new additions to the list!!!!!


----------

